# Need help with Transfer Function



## Rob Goldberg (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi folks. Brand new to the forum. I am a professional keyboard player and part time sound guy. Trying to step up my game with doing sound. I have great equipment (digital mixer, QSC KW series powered tops and subs, digital snakes, etc).

I recently bought a DriveRack PX to try out. I am not that pleased with the way it is working out. Many of the functions I don't need because my digital mixer is so powerful. And the auto-EQ does not really provide me with a mix that I find favorable.

I have done a lot of reading both in the forums for the DriveRack (dbxpro.com) and other internet sources.

So I decided I would like to try another method of tuning the PA for a venue when I do live gigging.

From my reading I have determined that what I want to learn to use is Transfer Function and not RTA. So I have started reading up on it and have gotten a rough idea of what gear I need and how to set up the basic test, determine delay, and take measurements. But it seems that every tutorial I read or watch on YouTube ends before I've really gotten the idea of how to bring those measurements to a conclusion as to what EQ changes to try to make. In other words, I understand the principle behind taking the two different levels of measurements but I don't quite have the hang of how you then determine the delta between them to make your adjustments from.

I am hoping that some of you infinitely more experienced folks can either point me to a good tutorial that doesn't end before you've been taught how to get to the final result or can explain to me how it's done. I am very technical (computer midrange support for over 30 years) so I can hopefully understand what you explain to me quickly. I am just stuck trying to understand that last piece of the process and need help from someone.

Thanks in advance. I look forward to participating in the forum.

Rob


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob Goldberg said:


> Hi folks. Brand new to the forum. I am a professional keyboard player and part time sound guy. Trying to step up my game with doing sound. I have great equipment (digital mixer, QSC KW series powered tops and subs, digital snakes, etc).
> 
> I recently bought a DriveRack PX to try out. I am not that pleased with the way it is working out. Many of the functions I don't need because my digital mixer is so powerful. And the auto-EQ does not really provide me with a mix that I find favorable.
> 
> ...


So it sounds like your end solution will include - from an overview perspective:

software to perform room analysis and "assist" - at some level - in determining the EQ to be applied
a hardware-based EQ unit
a PROCESS to follow that will quickly help you get the right filters values - functionally equating to a transfer function - determined and automatically entered into the EQ unit
calibrated measurement mic, audio interface (if needed), laptop computer to support all the above
Does that sound about right?

1. Home Theater Shack's _Room EQ Wizard_ (REW) is an incredibly powerful software tool for PC or MAC, very reasonably priced - FREE! to forum members - welcome to HTS, by the way - that might do just what you need. It can work for you in three stages: (1) room analysis, (2) generation of filters , and (3) given the right EQ hardware, loading those filter values into the EQ unit's memory for you to use, save, modify, or whatever you wish.
2. REW is designed to interface quite easily with the Behringer Feedback Destroyer DSP1124P or FBQ2496, the miniDSP-96K, and a number of other available DSP products useable for live EQ.
3. The _process_ that you are looking for will be particular to your application. The REW help files and online tutorials will help you get there, but I do not know of a single tutorial that is tailored to your needs. HOWEVER - given an understanding of the goals to be accomplished by your EQ transfer function, the settings in REW can become your day-to-day process, including how much EQ to apply, a flatness target, what kind of EQ (subtractive, additive, or both - >>_subtractive_ is the right answer, BTW<<), over what frequency range, with a pre-determined Target Curve to follow. It is all designed to work quite intelligently.
4. We have lots of forum help for making additional equipment decisions.


----------



## Rob Goldberg (Sep 24, 2013)

AudiocRaver said:


> So it sounds like your end solution will include - from an overview perspective:
> 
> software to perform room analysis and "assist" - at some level - in determining the EQ to be applied
> a hardware-based EQ unit
> ...



Your statement of my needs is mostly correct. I don't necessarily need the hardware EQ unit though. I am running through a Behringer X32 digital mixing console. My assumption was that I would have a 31 band GEQ associated with the mains and that I would adjust that to model the recommendations made by the transfer function process. I already have the laptop, I have already installed REW on it, and I already have a measurement mic. I still need a USB soundcard which I haven't gotten yet (was waiting until I was sure this setup would do what I need it to do).

I was going to get the USB soundcard and try the whole thing out to see what the process felt like but I couldn't figure out how to get to the final recommendation for EQ changes using the process. That's really what I need; instructions for running the transfer function all the way to the end where you can see what changes you need to make. Then I would make them by hand on the X32 mixing console and see how it sounds.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Gotcha.

You will find this very easy to use with your mixer if you are willing to enter your filter settings by hand, which should only take a few minutes per gig setup.


Take a measurement plot with REW. There is some skill involved in picking the ideal location for the measurement mic, etc, for most effective results, but we will leave that for a separate discussion if you feel it is needed.
Select (highlight) the measurement you will use for generating filters.
In the ALL SPL view, with only that plot showing (box checked), click on Controls and apply the amount of smoothing you wish to that curve. If left at full resolution, REW will apply finer-resolution filters. The more the smoothing, the broader the filters REW will apply. 1/6 oct smoothing would be a good choice, 1/3 to 1/12 are all good possibilities for your application.
Select EQ mode (button at top).
Select Equalizer - Generic.
Select Target Settings, fill in desired variables, such as:
Speaker Type: Full Range
LF Slope: 24 dB/octave
LF Cutoff: 60 Hz - this and Match Range determine how low EQ will go
LF Rise Start: 100 (no effect)
LF Rise End: 50 (no effect)
LF Rise Slope: 0 (makes the two above variables have no effect)
HF Fall Start: 1 KHz
HF Fall Slope: 1.8 - for live sound, you will probably need a HF-downsloping target curve. You can do it easily here, or enter as complex a target curve as you wish under Preferences.
Target Level: Use the amount given. If too many or too few filters are generated, change this and try again. Ideally this will be at or slightly above the average for your input curve.

Filter Tasks:
Match Range 60 to 10,000
Individual Max Boost: 2 dB - keep this very low or zero (all subtractive EQ)
Overall Max Boost: 2 dB - keep this very low or zero (all subtractive EQ)
Flatness target: 6 dB - a target of 4 to 6 dB would be pretty good for live sound

Click on "Match Response to Target" (black print, it will highlight when you hover on it)
Select the EQ Filters button to see the filter values
If too many or too few filters are generated, go back to _Target Level_ above
You can deselect filters to see their effect, change to manual and tweak manually, or save the values to a file.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rob Goldberg (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks so much for the detailed response. Since I haven't tried anything yet it all sounds a little mind boggling but I can see that some of the steps only need to be done once when setting everything up.

Just to validate, when you say take a measurement plot, you are referring to a Transfer Function measurement right, with two sources, direct line in and measurement mic? How does the delay get calculated and set?

Is there a specific USB external sound module that you would recommend I buy?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

REW measures a transfer function by supplying an input to the system - a logarithmic sweep - and measuring the output response with a measurement mic. That is all the info needed, and includes delay/timing.

REW's output from the USB sound card will be a line input to a channel on your mixer. Upon your command - "Measure - Start Measuring" the sweep will be played live through your system and detected by the measurement mic and analyzed by REW in real time, giving you the captured measurement plot previously mentioned. That is what you will use for generating correction filters.

A couple of good and inexpensive USB sound cards are the Tascam US-144 USB or the ART Dual Pre USB. Your microphone should be an individually calibrated measurement mic with its own calibration curve in a file you can enter into REW's Preferences.


----------



## Rob Goldberg (Sep 24, 2013)

I am playing with my computer just to walk through the screens. I am using PC speakers and a webcam mic (how's that for doing everything wrong 

I at least got a measurement to play with and try to follow your directions. In the EQ section when I open Target Settings, I don't see nearly as many parameters as you describe to set. I have attached a pic of what I am seeing.

Also, Low Frequency Cutoff can't be set to 60Hz. 50Hz is the highest it will go.

Why do you suggest only matching 60Hz to 10k Hz? I would have thought 20-20K.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

You need to get the latest Beta version at the end of this thread. It has all the options and lets you set LF Cutoff to higher values. 60 Hz was a guess. You will set it depending on your system's available range and on what all is going through your system. It will not have much going on below 50 to 70 Hz unless you have monster subs. And you do not want to push what cannot be handled gracefully or you will end up with a bunch of LF mud. On the high end, most live systems are rolled off above 8 KHz or so, or you can end up sounding very shrill. A live environment is rarely very hi-fi, and is usually EQed a little differently. All totally your call of course, that was why I picked the numbers I did.

I missed one step: "Set Target Level" needs to be clicked on. The revised instructions are:


Take a measurement plot with REW. There is some skill involved in picking the ideal location for the measurement mic, etc, for most effective results, but we will leave that for a separate discussion if you feel it is needed.
Select (highlight) the measurement you will use for generating filters.
In the ALL SPL view, with only that plot showing (box checked), click on Controls and apply the amount of smoothing you wish to that curve. If left at full resolution, REW will apply finer-resolution filters. The more the smoothing, the broader the filters REW will apply. 1/6 oct smoothing would be a good choice, 1/3 to 1/12 are all good possibilities for your application.
Select EQ mode (button at top).
Select Equalizer - Generic.
Select Target Settings, fill in desired variables, such as:
Speaker Type: Full Range
LF Slope: 24 dB/octave
LF Cutoff: 60 Hz - this and Match Range determine how low EQ will go
LF Rise Start: 100 (no effect)
LF Rise End: 50 (no effect)
LF Rise Slope: 0 (makes the two above variables have no effect)
HF Fall Start: 1 KHz
HF Fall Slope: 1.8 - for live sound, you will probably need a HF-downsloping target curve. You can do it easily here, or enter as complex a target curve as you wish under Preferences.
Click on "Set Target Level"
Target Level: Use the amount given. If too many or too few filters are generated, change this and try again. Ideally this will be at or slightly above the average for your input curve.

Filter Tasks:
Match Range 60 to 10,000
Individual Max Boost: 2 dB - keep this very low or zero (all subtractive EQ)
Overall Max Boost: 2 dB - keep this very low or zero (all subtractive EQ)
Flatness target: 6 dB - a target of 4 to 6 dB would be pretty good for live sound

Click on "Match Response to Target" (black print, it will highlight when you hover on it)
Select the EQ Filters button to see the filter values
If too many or too few filters are generated, go back to _Target Level_ above
You can deselect filters to see their effect, change to manual and tweak manually, or save the values to a file.


----------



## Rob Goldberg (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you so much. I can't wait to try it out. I just ran out a bought an ART USB Dual Pre. I am going to use the Behringer measurement mic that came with my Driverack to check things out. If I decide to use this process instead of the DriveRack I will have to purchase another measurement mic. At least now I have what I need to try it all out a little even if it doesn't give the best results it could.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

You are welcome. yes, the mic you have will get you started and to the point of being able to see if the approach fits your needs. The calibrated mic can follow when you are ready for serious tuning.

Be aware that uncalibrated measurement mics can have a lot of variation unit to unit around 10 KHz. So if, for instance, you have problems with HF feedback while experimenting, it could be because of error of that sort adding unwanted HF gain to your system. Do not throw the approach out because of HF or LF problems that might be resolved by having a properly calibrated mic.


----------



## Rob Goldberg (Sep 24, 2013)

OK I am now trying to actually run through the process and I am having trouble on the very first step. 

I have bought an ART USB Dual Pre. I have connected it through USB to my Dell laptop. I have connected a cable from the output port to the input port. When I get ready to match the levels, the input levels are jumping all over the place. I have tried to make adjustments but I'm too new to this to figure out what's going on.

I expected to have trouble getting through the whole process but I didn't think I would have trouble getting through the sound card calibration considering I bought one the recommended USB sound cards.

Can someone help me to understand why my input levels in REW are jumping all over the place during the sound card calibration test. The software is telling me that the variance from 20Hz to 20K Hz is more than 89dB. Obviously something is not working right.

Thanks all ............ Rob


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

It sounds like feedback from the output back to the input. Do you have the "Mix" control on the back of the USB Pre turned all the way CW? It needs to be pointed at "Computer".


----------



## Rob Goldberg (Sep 24, 2013)

That's the way it's set. This is very frustrating. I just returned a DriveRack with the intention of using my laptop and REW instead. I have ordered an EMM6 measurement mic and just bought this ART USB Dual Pre. And now I can't even get past the sound card calibration step.

Any more suggestions? I have tried this on both my laptop and my desktop machine with the same results.

I have tried 2 different cords: the first was just an unbalanced 1/4" from left output to left input. Then I tried a balanced TRS to balanced male XLR.

I have also tried using the headphone jack. All seem to have wild swings in the input.

I thought only one input channel was supposed to be recording anything. I seem to be getting something on both input channels. Any idea why that is?


----------



## Rob Goldberg (Sep 24, 2013)

I think part of the problem was that the mic input setting in Windows 7 was set too high. I set it very low in Windows and then could get the input level stable and matched to the output level.

However, no matter how many times I run the calibration, it tells me that the difference in readings across the scale from 20 to 20K is too much and the data is not valid. Since the Dual Pre is both the input and the output, what does that mean?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I understand your frustration. I have been doing computer audio ever since... well, for a long time, and I still get frustrated with things not working that should be easy.

jtalden stole my first suggestion. So I am going to cheat: Skip calibration for now and see if you can get some measurement plots that look like they make sense. When you get your new mic and are ready for serious measurements, you can come back to it. The calibration step is actually more complicated than making measurements.

Check connections. Mic input to balanced (XLR connector) input 1. Phantom power on (only plug/unplug mic with phantom power off), USB cable to laptop and ART recognized by Windows. Unbalanced 1/4" connector from output 1 to mixer line in. Monitor knob all the way CW to Computer.

Drivers & settings: Use ASIO drivers. You have ASIO4ALL installed? Be sure to open the ASIO panel from REW Properties, use advanced settings (the wrench) and select the sound card I/O (expand sub-menus and select at that level, too) and 512 samples buffer size with the options on the right all at default, then close the panel and REW altogether, re-start REW, select the input 1 and output 1 in REW Properties. Use 48KHz sample rate. Leave Ref Input and Ref Output unselected. Close Preferences, then for good measure close REW down again and start it up and recheck that all settings stayed the same.

Then turn up mic gain on your ART to 3:00 position, almost full gain (I almost always use full preamp gain) and hit Measure > Start Measuring, and take your first plot. See? Easy!!!!

Let us know what you get. Take a few plots, they should repeat and overlay nicely.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob Goldberg said:


> I think part of the problem was that the mic input setting in Windows 7 was set too high. I set it very low in Windows and then could get the input level stable and matched to the output level.
> 
> However, no matter how many times I run the calibration, it tells me that the difference in readings across the scale from 20 to 20K is too much and the data is not valid. Since the Dual Pre is both the input and the output, what does that mean?


With ASIO drivers the Windows input and output level settings will be bypassed, or actually set to max automatically (I think).


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

I agree with the above advice. If you are currently using the java/windows devices then the "Listen to this device" may be the problem. This box must be unchecked as shown below. ASIO drivers will bypass this and other Windows pitfalls. You find these Windows controls under "Control panel/Sound/"


----------



## Rob Goldberg (Sep 24, 2013)

OK I am using ASIO now and have updated the ASIO control panel and did the other things you recommended. Thought I'd try to run a sound card calibration again to see what I get. But when I try to run the calibration I get a message saying Unable to start generator Signal Generator Audio Output Not Available.

I know you said to skip the sound card calibration but I couldn't resist trying it once I switched to ASIO.

Can I run the sound card calibration in this configuration? What would cause that message.

Thanks guys - I REALLY appreciate all the help you're giving me!!!!


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

Did you select the ASIO input and output in REW preferences/soundcard window? What output did you select in REW?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

A couple of additional thoughts.

Close REW, open it back up and try again.
Un-install and re-install driver for the ART.


----------



## Rob Goldberg (Sep 24, 2013)

So I finally took my first few measurements. I have my entire PA (2 QSC KW122's and 2 QSC KW181 subs) in a pretty small room (about 15x25). I am using a RTA-M (DBX) measurement mic that came with my DriveRack because I haven't returned the DriveRack yet. I placed the mic about 8 feet from the speakers, centered in between them like where a dance floor would be if I were having a dance in this very small room.

I got measurements but not sure exactly how to interpret them. It seems like there were portions of the curve that required considerable boost and some that required considerable lowering. Plus some of the needed fixes don't fall exactly right on a 31 band GEQ.

So I am hoping the curve I got is at least roughtly accurate but I am having trouble transferring it to the 31 band EQ I have attached to the mains on the digital mixer. I also have 6 channel PEQ available. In fact both can be used.

Is there some way my measuring technique would be causing so many swings in the curve? I don't expect the QSC speakers to be perfectly flat but I thought they'd be closer that what I'm seeing on the graph.

Thoughts.......Suggestions.........


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob Goldberg said:


> So I finally took my first few measurements. I have my entire PA (2 QSC KW122's and 2 QSC KW181 subs) in a pretty small room (about 15x25). I am using a RTA-M (DBX) measurement mic that came with my DriveRack because I haven't returned the DriveRack yet. I placed the mic about 8 feet from the speakers, centered in between them like where a dance floor would be if I were having a dance in this very small room.
> 
> I got measurements but not sure exactly how to interpret them. *It seems like there were portions of the curve that required considerable boost and some that required considerable lowering.*


This is normal. You are seeing room acoustics interacting with the speakers, a huge difference from speakers in a measurement chamber.

Applying much, if any, boost is considered unwise. The nulls and notches and low points in your measured curve will most likely be from room modes, or standing waves that cause a cancellation around the measurement point. They will be very position dependent - move the mic a foot and they can change drastically. Trying to boost them will a) probably not result in a smoother curve, those modes are like black holes, and b) muddy up your sound like crazy.

The prevailing wisdom in EQing live sound, especially portable live sound where every night is different and room treatment and experimentation and fine-tuning over time are not possible, is that less is better - live with the dips and notches, focus on lowering the annoying peaks and bumps and call it good.



> Plus some of the needed fixes don't fall exactly right on a 31 band GEQ... So I am hoping the curve I got is at least roughtly accurate but I am having trouble transferring it to the 31 band EQ I have attached to the mains on the digital mixer. I also have 6 channel PEQ available. In fact both can be used.


I should have asked what type of filtering you had available, or you mentioned it and I missed it. REW's filter values are for parametric EQ and do not translate well to graphic EQ. You have 6 bands of parametric EQ available, and assuming the minimalist approach, that might be enough. You can get REW to generate six filter values by first opening the EQ Filters screen and unchecking all the boxes in the left column after filter #6, THEN clicking on _Match Response To Target._.

Or you can use GEQ and PEQ together, but I would suggest using the GEQ only for gentle shaping of the frequency response countour, no more than 2 dB per step difference from filter to filter.



> Is there some way my measuring technique would be causing so many swings in the curve? I don't expect the QSC speakers to be perfectly flat but I thought they'd be closer that what I'm seeing on the graph.


What you are seeing is speakers and room together. Published plots for the speakers are in anechoic chambers. Put them in a room and you will get lots of interaction. The result will look way different in every room and with speakers placed differently in the same room.


----------



## Rob Goldberg (Sep 24, 2013)

I am having trouble understanding what EQ curve by default REW is trying to match to. How do I get it to adjust for flat response. How do I get it to adjust for slightly higher low end and slightly lower high end? I know I can make adjustments with my X32 mixing console but I want to know how to tell REW what response I am looking for. 

Is that what a house curve is? I am not sure I completely understand how to create one. If I don't create one does REW just adjust for flat response?

Thanks once again everyone .......... Rob


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob Goldberg said:


> I am having trouble understanding what EQ curve by default REW is trying to match to. How do I get it to adjust for flat response. How do I get it to adjust for slightly higher low end and slightly lower high end? I know I can make adjustments with my X32 mixing console but I want to know how to tell REW what response I am looking for.
> 
> Is that what a house curve is? I am not sure I completely understand how to create one. If I don't create one does REW just adjust for flat response?
> 
> Thanks once again everyone .......... Rob


Yes, that is a house curve. There are 2 ways to do a house curve with REW.

On the Target Settings pane, the LF Rise Start, LF Rise End, and LF Rise Slope controls set a LF shelf. The HF slope controls are HF Fall Fall Start and HF Fall Slope.
The House Curve pane under Preferences contains instructions for creating a House Curve file that can be as simple or complex as you want it to be. 

Without a house curve, REW adjusts for flat response at the Target Level.


----------



## Rob Goldberg (Sep 24, 2013)

Well folks I've been playing around for a number of days now to get used to using REW and also to get used to transcribing the EQ filter setting from REW to my digital Behringer X32 console. I am slowly getting better at it but I still have a ways to go in order to be able to execute the whole process more quickly.

I just printer out the entire REW manual and over time I plan to read most of it. But it's a pretty large manual and I have a few questions I am hoping you can just help me with rather than having to read through the whole manual.

1. Today I received my Dayton Audio EMM-6 measurement mic. I am going to go to their website to get my calibration file for it. But I am not quite sure how I integrate that calibration file into REW?

2. If I take several room measurements from different locations in the room, how do I average those measurements prior to calculating the EQ filters for the room?

Thanks all. What a great product!


UPDATE: Figured out how to input the calibration file for the mic in REW. So just need help with #2 please.

Rob


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

In the SPL & Phase view, select each curve that you wish to include and remove all smoothing. The reason for doing this is that when the averaging process is done, if smoothing is already applied to the curves averaged together, that amount of smoothing is permanently applied to the averaged curve and cannot be backed out. If you remove smoothing from the individual curves, then the averaged curve will have no inherent smoothing and you will thereafter be able to apply any amount of smoothing you wish to the averaged curve.
Select the All SPL view.
Check the boxes for the curves you want to include in the averaging process, uncheck all the rest.
Click on the Average The Responses button in the display area.
Uncheck the boxes for all the curves except the averaged curve.
Apply the amount of smoothing you wish to the averaged curve.
Now you can use that curve for generating filters. Be aware that this process does not average phase information, which you are probably not using anyway. The phase information is stripped out in the averaging process and is not carried forward.


----------



## Rob Goldberg (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks much!!!


----------



## Rob Goldberg (Sep 24, 2013)

Got another question. Using the EMM-6 mic. Measuring for live sound. Measurement mic placement: should I point the mic at a speaker stack (top + sub) or point the mic up since it's omnidirectional? Or other suggestions for mic placement. I am going to take multiple measurements in the room and average them but I didn't know how to physically position the mic (point out or up, etc).

Thanks again ............. Rob


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

You will get varying opinions on this. My belief is that it makes little difference in an environment where critical listening is involved, even less in an environment like yours, live sound. Point it at the speakers.


----------



## Rob Goldberg (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi folks. I know this is a pretty old thread but I am the one who originated it and I am back for more help .

I have been around the world, figuratively, with trying to do things with all my PA gear to get the best sound. I am in a band plus I now run a sound and lighting company, East Bay Digital Sound.

At any rate, here is a brief list of what I am using now:

1. Behringer X32 digital console
2. QSC KW122 top speakers
3. QSC KW181 subs

I actually have 4 of the tops and 4 of the subs but generally I only use two of each. The others are restricted to outdoor shows where I might need more sound reinforcement.

Here's why I've come back to this forum. I pretty much have a good idea of how to take measurements now and average them and come up with PEQ recommendations from the software to create the frequency curve I am trying to get.

But I still find it quite tedious having to move the data from my laptop manually to my mixing console. I understand that there is some way, if you own the correct equipment, to better automate that function of getting the PEQ settings into the system.

Can someone explain to me what a good piece of equipment is to add to my system to enable that to happen and describe how the process works of getting the info from my laptop to that piece of equipment? I sure would appreciate it.

Thanks .............. Rob


----------



## jiiteepee (Oct 20, 2013)

Rob Goldberg said:


> But I still find it quite tedious having to move the data from my laptop manually to my mixing console. I understand that there is some way, if you own the correct equipment, to better automate that function of getting the PEQ settings into the system.
> 
> Can someone explain to me what a good piece of equipment is to add to my system to enable that to happen and describe how the process works of getting the info from my laptop to that piece of equipment? I sure would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks .............. Rob


Doesn't the "X32 Edit" software let you load presets for X32 EQ? http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/X32.aspx

If it's possible to do then, you maybe need to convert the preset format from REW to X32.


----------



## Rob Goldberg (Sep 24, 2013)

I hear what you're saying but having never worked with REW presets, or X32 presets for that matter, I wouldn't know what process to follow to make that happen.


----------



## jiiteepee (Oct 20, 2013)

Rob Goldberg said:


> I hear what you're saying but having never worked with REW presets, or X32 presets for that matter, I wouldn't know what process to follow to make that happen.


I would start by installing the X32-Edit software to see what can be done with it. If the software lets you upload preset files for X32 EQ then look the filetype of the preset file (binary or ASCII or something between those two) (try by opening the file in notepad) and come back.


----------



## Rob Goldberg (Sep 24, 2013)

OK, I found some X32 presets. They are filetype .chn. Here's what's in it:

# 1 "VOX Female 1" 0 %0011111100111000 1 
/config "Lead Vox" 50 RD
/delay OFF 0.3
/preamp +0.0 OFF OFF 24 20
/gate ON GATE -54.5 26.0 1 200 752 0
/gate/filter ON LC6 4k08
/dyn ON COMP PEAK LOG -13.5 4.0 3 4.50 44 158 83 POST 0
/dyn/filter OFF 2.0 893.4
/eq ON
/eq/1 PEQ 133.7 +0.50 0.5
/eq/2 PEQ 153.5 -3.25 4.1
/eq/3 PEQ 3k68 +2.00 4.1
/eq/4 HShv 11k50 +1.75 2.0
/mix ON -0.9 ON +0 OFF -14.5
/mix/01 ON -8.5 +0 PRE
/mix/02 ON -oo
/mix/03 ON -oo +0 PRE
/mix/04 ON -oo
/mix/05 ON -oo +0 PRE
/mix/06 ON -oo
/mix/07 ON -oo +0 PRE
/mix/08 ON -oo
/mix/09 ON -oo +0 POST
/mix/10 ON -oo
/mix/11 ON -oo +0 POST
/mix/12 ON -oo
/mix/13 ON -15.0 +0 POST
/mix/14 ON -2.3
/mix/15 ON -5.8 +0 POST
/mix/16 ON -oo
/headamp/012 +38.0 OFF


----------



## jiiteepee (Oct 20, 2013)

Rob Goldberg said:


> OK, I found some X32 presets. They are filetype .chn. Here's what's in it:
> 
> # 1 "VOX Female 1" 0 %0011111100111000 1
> /config "Lead Vox" 50 RD
> ...


That's a Channel preset (other two preset types are Effects (.efx) and Routing (.rou)). Can/Do you set separate EQ for each channel or is there just one global EQ? How's the .efx preset looks like?



> /eq ON
> /eq/1 PEQ 133.7 +0.50 0.5
> /eq/2 PEQ 153.5 -3.25 4.1
> /eq/3 PEQ 3k68 +2.00 4.1
> /eq/4 HShv 11k50 +1.75 2.0


This is the format for EQ in this Channel preset (/eq/band filtertype Hz Gain Q/bw?). 

I don't know if there's an option for custom format in REW export but, in any case the Mod can help you with the REW export. If there is format conversion needed between REW and x32 preset file, I can help you by preparing you a script which makes the conversion.


----------



## Rob Goldberg (Sep 24, 2013)

Question for you folks. I don't own a Behringer FBQ2496 but I was thinking of getting one. The question is: If I use whatever function is set up on that unit to be able to load REW files, can the device still be used for feedback suppression?

Rob


----------



## Rob Goldberg (Sep 24, 2013)

No one can answer my last question? I don't know whether I should buy the FBQ2496 or not. I am hoping someone can give me some advice on this topic.

Thanks ........... Rob


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Page 7 of the manual on Behringer's website suggests it can be used for EQ and feedback suppression: "_The 20 filters per channel can be divided up among Single-Shot filters, automatic filters and parametric filters_". However, you would have to enter any EQ settings manually as REW sets all of the filters to parametric if it is transferring EQ settings over Midi.


----------

